# Hot plate



## jmdlcar (Apr 15, 2012)

I don't have a hot plate so could I use an coffee warmer or a candle warmer? Both of them you can set an glass 1 quart gar on so you use hot HCL for pins. Will it get hot enough?


----------



## Geo (Apr 15, 2012)

it will for a mason jar but you wouldnt want to use a hot plate with a mason jar, they werent made for that kind of heat.you said you have a side burner on your grill. you can use that and a used coffee pot, just dont heat while its empty.


----------



## Marcel (Apr 15, 2012)

Be careful, a mason jar will most likely break when hetaed, because the bottom is thicker then the rest and they were not made for that. I did that once with warm water fortunabtly, the bottom broke away and I had a big spill. You dont want that with an acid...


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 15, 2012)

How much is your life worth, think about that long and hard. Then think to yourself this, if the cost to buy the minimal equipment to do this safely, is less than whatever you perceive your life to be worth, then do whatever you have to do so that you don't put your life, or the life of someone else at risk. I don't think people really understand how unbelievably bad the gases that are created can be. I would really hate to see someone get hurt.

Because next thing you know the government is slapping all kinds of regulations and restrictions on what we do. So unless you are going to use at least the required safety precautions and use the right equipment, then don't even try this as an experiment.

Don't use the Mason jar, just use the old coffee pot, it's tempered to withstand the temperature and works pretty good when you are just starting out, but for the hotplate you have to figure out something that will get hot even to start the evolution of bubbles on the bottom of the coffee pot. I don't think that particular hotplate will get hot enough. However you are in luck, all you have to do is visit your local good will or salvation army store, or whatever thrift store is easiest, and get an old electric side burner, I saw two just today while looking for other things, one being another pyrex dish for a cell, you know the bread dishes. Pyrex by the way stopped making the most popular design, matter of fact I think I spotted a few other guys in that same area looking for the same dishes, I swear to god they were, I saw it in their beedy little eyes.

Just kidding, but seriously. I am only trying to make funny the very serious business of using equipment that needs to at least be up to the task of what you are doing, you can use common household items but be smart about it and use the right ones so you don't bring harm to yourself. I also wanted to say what a wonderful source of equipment your local Thrift Store can be, all joking aside I have bought at retail prices about 50% of what I needed, the other 50% is made up of things I bought for sometimes pennies on the dollar, at a local thrift store. For just a little money, you can have a safely and correctly set up lab able to handle a good portion of what is required. And everything else, so long as you READ HOKE and you understand how to do everything safely, you can purchase when you make and/or save a little more money.

You should constantly be improving your lab equipment anyway, I set aside a specific percentage of my profits every month towards the purchase of new equipment. If you can do things safely, and set aside a percentage, you will quickly have enough to purchase better equipment.

Anyway, I'm going to end this now, it's fast seeming like it's becoming a book.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 15, 2012)

I know a lot about being safe and you don't know when might happen. Here what happen to me in 1978 lost part of my little finger on my right hand then in 1986 lost 3 finger on my left hand and I'm left handed . So I want to be extra safe when doing the Chemical Processes cause you only have one body. Can everyone please be safe when doing anything with the Chemical Processes.


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 15, 2012)

You can get a beaker off amazon Pyrex cheaper than a coffee pot!


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 15, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> I know a lot about being safe and you don't know when might happen. Here what happen to me in 1978 lost part of my little finger on my right hand then in 1986 lost 3 finger on my left hand and I'm left handed . So I want to be extra safe when doing the Chemical Processes cause you only have one body. Can everyone please be safe when doing anything with the Chemical Processes.



I guess you know a lot about safety then, considering how many fingers it sounds like you have lost along the way. Sorry for suggesting anything on safety, I will defer to your superior knowledge, what is best for yourself in matters of safety. Good luck...

By the way, out of curiosity, does it slow down your typing at all? I assume you have to translate into English, and since your English is so good, I imagine you are typing the English as you would speaking it because it doesn't seem like it was a translator that did it. If that is the case, I figure each post you make would take you a lot of time, that is amazing really, I commend you.


----------



## Geo (Apr 15, 2012)

i buy my used coffee pots from the thrift store for a dollar apiece.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 15, 2012)

I actually prefer an electric skillet to a hot plate for most things.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 15, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> I actually prefer an electric skillet to a hot plate for most things.



Those work awesome, I have a large one I can put three 1000 ml beakers on at a time, love it. I also have a side burner, what I used when I started. I also have two TEKMAR RCT-S21 hotplate/stirrer combo's, and I have to say I love them, worth every penny I spent on them. One suggestion for anyone buying a hotplate, make sure it has the magnetic stirrer, it is worth the little extra money.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 15, 2012)

SBrown first off I was born in Logan Ohio 64 years ago. I only have an Army GED so I'm not as smart as most of everyone here and I try not show it. I only type with my thumb on my left hand that why most of message is short but I could write more.

I pick a hobby that could be fun and get something in returns (Gold). I'm on a fix income so by the time pay my bills there not much left. There is a lot of stuff I need to buy or need guest I need to search and make a list. There not much here in Marysville Ohio to buy use and it cost to much to by new both ways cost money I don't have. I'm going to process what do have and then get out. Thanks Jack


----------



## Palladium (Apr 16, 2012)

goldsilverpro said:


> I actually prefer an electric skillet to a hot plate for most things.



I seen that G.E hot plate you had in the picture.  
I love my G.E hot plate. It's been a work horse for me where others have failed. I seen someone else post a pic tonight and it had a G.E in it if i'm not mistaken. I also found another handy gadget i had packed away that i had forgot about. Found it several years ago at a thrift store. It heats water from zero to boiling faster than a flea can bite a cat. I use it for washing my silver and it's handy.

http://www.etsy.com/listing/30707923/sunbeam-room-service-hot-pot


----------



## Palladium (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I'll be darn. Until i looked for a link i didn't realize how old it was. Here's one here. Well worth $15.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/for/2937334119.html


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 16, 2012)

Palladium said:


> Well I'll be darn. Until i looked for a link i didn't realize how old it was. Here's one here. Well worth $15.
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/for/2937334119.html



Lol, that's probably your craigslist listing. Funny...

I noticed that was SFBay, you live in the Bay Area? I'm in the East Bay...


----------



## AztekShine (Apr 17, 2012)

Geo said:


> i buy my used coffee pots from the thrift store for a dollar apiece.



At the last good will I was at they only had the whole coffee makers. $10 each. So I went with Pyrex. Goodwill is getting steep!


----------



## Geo (Apr 17, 2012)

goodwill is a good place if you want to feel good about getting something and giving something back but sometimes its a terrible place to find a bargain. they have so much overhead that they mark their junk up too high. theres just plain thrift stores or second hand stores.the largest here is called thrift city and i check it once a week for cookware and glassware.theres also flea markets to mention, these places sell second hand goods but sometimes you can find new stuff at second hand prices. i check these out a couple of times a month for the afore mentioned stuff and recyclable stuff that i can process (gold filled and/or plated and electronics) often referred to as trade day or flea markets. stuff is out there, but you have to go out and look for it as very seldom it will come looking for you.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2012)

I just found a free 12 cup Mr Coffee pot. How can I clean it? I don't drink coffee so I don't know how.


----------



## Geo (Apr 24, 2012)

clear vinegar will remove any coffee stains. put the vinegar in the pot and heat, after awhile the liquid will darken and the stains will be gone.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 24, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> I just found a free 12 cup Mr Coffee pot. How can I clean it? I don't drink coffee so I don't know how.



I know this is going to sound weird, but this is what I did to clean my own coffee pot when I first started...

Take some vinegar and pour it into your coffee pot until you have about a 1/4 inch of fluid on the bottom. Then put in enough ice to cover the bottom. Swish the ice/vinegar solution around until most of the ice melts, pour out the vinegar/water and it should, for the most part, be very clean. If you want to clean it further, you can use some AR that has been used (I like to recycle my AR when possible), or you can make a fresh batch. This is what AR is used in Laboratories for, to clean glass. So anything that ice and vinegar didn't remove, your AR should. I would try the ice/vinegar first though, it's safer to clean with (I like being safe too).


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2012)

I just didn't know how to clean it. In my house we don't own or drink coffee. Some other thing we don't do is smoke, drink beer and street drugs


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 24, 2012)

I drink coffee, but the trick I told you is an old trick I used when I owned a bar, it was taught to me by an ancient waitress, customers don't like brown coffee pots.


----------



## jmdlcar (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks SBrown. At Wal-Mart where I for a while back the darker brown it get the better the coffee is to me it don't look clean to me. I'm just glad I didn't have to buy one for any process I do.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 24, 2012)

jmdlcar said:


> Thanks SBrown. At Wal-Mart where I for a while back the darker brown it get the better the coffee is to me it don't look clean to me. I'm just glad I didn't have to buy one for any process I do.



Just make sure you use something between the coffee pot and whatever you are heating it on. Nice thing about coffee pots is that they are tempered. But it can still break, a thermal buffer will help prevent that. You can use refractory sand, or even an old pyrex dish, or even better, if you put the coffee pot into a steam bath.


----------

